# Dog 'Shoes' for seniors



## RexSD (Feb 10, 2016)

I did a search through threads but didn't see anything very recent....

Our Rex (10 1/2 est.) most likely has degenerative lumbosacral stenosis. Is has been progressing for years and recently he has become much more unstable in his rear legs including dragging his paws. He still loves going on walks and is energetic but needs help in the house for gripping on hard surfaces (hardwood and tile) and on walks (protecting his dragging rear foot). Does anyone have suggestions of what worked well for them and their senior dog?

I was thinking something for inside and around the house, and something else more durable to help protect his dragging paw on walks.

I have come across but was wondering what you have learned worked for you from experience:

toe grips

woodrow wear - dog grip socks

ruff wear - summit trex

Sincere thanks,
Laura, Devin & Rex


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One of our rescue's adopters has toe grips on her senior dog and raves about them. The dog likes them -- they aren't annoying to the dog at all. They've helped this wobbly senior navigate on slick floors with ease. The adopter told me the company's customer service is excellent.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Applying Shoo Goo (a clear adhesive available on Amazon), where the boots scrape on the pavement, will extend the life of the boots. My dog's paws are between sizes so I hope you can try them on before you buy. Also, check the boots inside seams at the toes for any lumps in manufacture which could be irritating to Rex's paws.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey. I use Muttlucks on Sammy when we are going for walks on rough terrain or in extreme weather conditions -when it is too cold and snowy or when the sun is really scorching. Come to think of it, never thought of how this would work say on a slipperly floor or around the house. Maybe you should try them out though.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My Shadow had DM. He wouldn't keep boots on. I bought some rubber backed carpet runners at Walmart and put them everywhere we had slippery floor and his favorite place in the Kitchen I put down an area rug.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

I also used Muttlucks for Maddie's rear paws. Dunkirk is right. Shoe Goo applied to the rubbing surfaces greatly extends the life of the boots.

Over time my wife and I worked out a more protective system as follows:

Cut moleskin into squares
Apply corn pad on top of moleskin squares
Apply corn pad/moleskin squares to top of foot
Wrap foot in sock
Secure with velcro strips
Put bootie on

This setup was for outside walking. She could do over a mile without any injury. When walking in the wet the boots may tend to slide a bit so you may need to readjust them.

For inside we would either not use anything, apply just the moleskins or put everything on except the boots.

Here are some pictures showing the process.


----------



## RexSD (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your tips and advice. I will keep you posted on how things go (solutions that worked and the ones that didn't).

I am still intrigued by the toe grips but decided to order a set of the Woodrow Wear reinforced foot socks. Seem like they would be a good solution for around the house and outside.

I am debating the Muttluks (leather) vs. Ruffwear Summit Trex (synthetic). This would be for walking on dirt and pavement for about a mile. 

We have been using cheap little nylon booties we got him when we first adopted him, but with his condition they are shredded just after a few walks (plus they never seemed to fit him right).

Thanks again!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I have not tried any kind of boots or shoe's on my senior but she has a very hard time getting around on slippery surfaces. Most of our house is hardwood floods so I bought a bunch of cheap rugs at walmart and lowes and they work good. Lowes sells a cheap 5X8 ft rug in a bunch of different colors for around $20. The idea of the rubber boots for dogs sounds like a good idea but I think my senior is too finicky for them to work on her. I hope you find something that works for your senior


----------

